# Cribbage Board Design



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm considering making a few cribbage boards for christmas. I have seen the plans for the traditional boards with 120 holes, however I would like to know if there are any alternate plans. 
- Anyone build any altenate boards themselves? 
- How difficult was it to lay out the holes? 
- Any tips on laying them out? 
- And finally . . . how are the lines marked on the boards?


----------



## toyguy (Nov 23, 2007)

I have done a couple of cribbage boards on the back of flat bed tractor trailer. The sleeper on the cab contains pegs and cards…...










If I was to do another, I would buy one of the templates that is available. It sure would make life a lot easier. As for inlay lines….. that can be a trick. Making your self a template for this would also be advised. Or you can use 1/64 drafting tape with a clear cote over it.

Good luck with your project….I will be watching this post as I too would like to make a few more of these.


----------



## laketrout36 (Nov 7, 2012)

I bought a four player template from Meisel hardware specialties and used it for the first time this week. Perfect hole alignment.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

Will check them out laketrout…do they have the "derby" style (for us in the older set that tend to forget if we are going up or down)?

I experimented once but my Delta drill press just didn't seem to be up to the task (too much "wander").

I did see a rather unique board for the REALLY older set…it used spent 30-06 casings as the pegs…board was huge of course but they had a dedicated table and it worked great with fat fingers.


----------

